# Non-EEA Family Member Permit Extension information



## Springbok82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all!
Info on this is subject is sketchy, even from the UKBA so I'm unsure of what to do. This is my situation:

I'm South African, my wife is Spanish. We got married in 2007 and my EEA family member permit was processed early 2008. My permit is now due to expire on the 5 of April, 2013. We also have our two year old son with a Spanish Passport.
When I contacted UKBA about this, they were quite relaxed, as if I had nothing to worry about. They said all I need to do is apply 28 days before the permit is due to expire which will give me a ten year extension? Anyway, I have read on other forums that extension is automatic, but better if I apply for the it anyway. Don't know.

I have the EEA4 application form, so my question is this:

1. Which documents do I need for to provide with this form (for all of us)?
2. What are my rights if time runs out?
3. What are the fees involved?
4. Is there some sort of walk in service for this if it will make things faster?

I appreciate any help.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Springbok82 said:


> Hi all!
> Info on this is subject is sketchy, even from the UKBA so I'm unsure of what to do. This is my situation:
> 
> I'm South African, my wife is Spanish. We got married in 2007 and my EEA family member permit was processed early 2008. My permit is now due to expire on the 5 of April, 2013. We also have our two year old son with a Spanish Passport.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!

1) Those documents are clearly indicated on the EEA4 form
2) The same as right now, just for your own shake don't let it run out
3) None
4) No

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Springbok82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi and thanks Jrge.
According to the application form I am not legally required to obtain a permanent residence card? I don't understand this part.

My main concern is, will I still be able to travel with my wife to Spain if my current permit runs out?

Cheers


----------



## Springbok82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Another thing I just noticed on my wife's blue card is that she doesn't have permanent residency, but its down as a registration certificate. Therefore I see we need to fill in section 7. However, she has been at home with my son (stay at home mom/unemployed) and I am the only one with an income. 
I'm getting some housing benefit, but other than that I am supporting them on my own as it is pointless both of us working and paying for nursery/childminder.

Could this be a problem because:
1. She has been unemployed since November 2012?
2. I'm claiming housing benefit and she is claiming the child benefit?
3. Does this mean she is not exercising treaty rights, even though I support them both?

Cheers.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Springbok82 said:


> Another thing I just noticed on my wife's blue card is that she doesn't have permanent residency, but its down as a registration certificate. Therefore I see we need to fill in section 7. However, she has been at home with my son (stay at home mom/unemployed) and I am the only one with an income.
> I'm getting some housing benefit, but other than that I am supporting them on my own as it is pointless both of us working and paying for nursery/childminder.
> 
> Could this be a problem because:
> ...


She could apply for a document to certify Permanent Residence by using form EEA3.

1) Read carefully section 7.2 on form EEA4
2) Irrelevant
3) Read #1

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Springbok82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi again and sorry for so many questions. 

Would she need to submit EEA3 before I can submit EEA4? My time runs out on April 5.

Or just skip EEA3 for now, provide all details she can regarding work etc, I get my extension and then she can submit EEA3 later?

Will I still be entitled to work legally in the UK? My employer needs to know these things.

From what I understand, as in original post, application for extension is voluntary so it wouldn't affect my right to work. Is this assumption correct?

Also, referring to post #3, do you have any info on this?

I promise to leave you in peace after this


----------



## Springbok82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just called UKBA to clarify document requirements, very unhelpful, machinelike and downright rude.
I'm glad there are forums like this.

Thanks for the help, wish me luck!


----------



## Springbok82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry it's been so long, but just wanted to let you know. I eventually did get my permanent residence by simply resubmitting my documents again with loads more documents of my wifes stretching back a further 2 years. Every document had a back up document so no holes for them to pick.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Springbok82 said:


> Hi again and sorry for so many questions.
> 
> Would she need to submit EEA3 before I can submit EEA4? My time runs out on April 5.
> 
> ...



I have a bit different question, did you travel to South Africa with the EEA2 residence card? Did you get any problems or additional documents required?


----------

